# Toronto Limited, Summer 2016



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

From canadianCUBING's Facebook page:
"Today we are announcing the next Toronto competition. It will be the best way to end the summer. We hope you can join us. Registration opens on Sunday at 10 AM sharp. Only 150 competitors, so don't miss out."

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/TLS2016

Registration: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/TLS2016/Registration/
Date: August 20, 2016
Venue: YMCA Toronto, which is located at 20 Grosvenor St Toronto, ON M4Y
Events: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3x3x3 One-Handed, 3x3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 16, 2016)

guys don't sign up the events are bad pls i need to podium


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> guys don't sign up the events are bad pls i need to podium


Haha hope to see you there!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Super excited for this one, I wonder how fast it's going to fill up.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> From canadianCUBING's Facebook page:
> "Today we are announcing the next Toronto competition. It will be the best way to end the summer. We hope you can join us. Registration opens on Sunday at 10 AM sharp. Only 150 competitors, so don't miss out."
> 
> http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/TLS2016
> ...



Omg I need to see your roux ways, I'm going for sure.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Omg I need to see your roux ways, I'm going for sure.


Cool! Ross said he'll also be there, and im trying to convince waffo/jules to come too.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Cool! Ross said he'll also be there, and im trying to convince waffo/jules to come too.


Even better! I really wanna get some tips on roux from you!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Even better! I really wanna get some tips on roux from you!


Find me first (should be easy) then I'll be glad to help.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 17, 2016)

I wish I could come, but I have a low chance of being able to attend. This is like the 5th time there was a comp near me but I couldn't attend. My life is so sad.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> I wish I could come, but I have a low chance of being able to attend. This is like the 5th time there was a comp near me but I couldn't attend. My life is so sad.


That sucks man. Same deal with me, ive also missed 5 or 6 comps i couldve gone to by 1 week (toronto spring was a few days before my last exam  ). Better luck next time!


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That sucks man. Same deal with me, ive also missed 5 or 6 comps i couldve gone to by 1 week (toronto spring was a few days before my last exam  ). Better luck next time!


That's if there is a next time. I am busy literally every weekend starting september


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> That's if there is a next time. I am busy literally every weekend starting september


Let's just say that there might be a few people who hope to organize a competition in november that is a little closer to you than Toronto 
(No guarantees tho)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Double post woohoo!
Registration opens in 2 hours (10 am) so make sure you guys sign up *AND PAY *to make sure that you get a spot. Last time, registration filled up in something like 24 hours, and I can almost guarantee that this time it will fill faster than that.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 17, 2016)

There was actually a chance of me being in Toronto at that time to visit family, but it's unlikely now and I'd probably only know in August when registration is full . Oh well, if I do end up there I'll definitely try to go watch, and hopefully I'll be able to go to some sort of large comp next summer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 17, 2016)

NYC side event comp is the same day. Looks like I am missing it.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 17, 2016)

The competitor count is starting off slower then last time, last comp 75 spots were filled in the first 1.5 hours, this comp it's been 7 hours and there are only 60 competitors. I'm assuming it's because there was just a comp in the area (NMO), and it didn't have a competitor limit.


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 19, 2016)

Any idea if there will be multiple rounds of blind?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Any idea if there will be multiple rounds of blind?


I wouldn't bet on it. Just for some perspective, NCR had over 150 competitors this year, it was 2 days, and there was only 1 round of blind. Besides, I don't think enough people compete/succeed to justify having 2 rounds.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 19, 2016)

dangit I'm in Taiwan in August
Hopefully they have a comp there...


----------



## big_moe5 (Jul 30, 2016)

does anyone wanna hang out at the competition?
im a new cuber who doesnt have any cuber friends


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 5, 2016)

Pretty much every competitor is nice. Just show up at any table and just start a conversation with someone


----------



## Mystic (Aug 7, 2016)

Woooo, comp is next Saturday. I'm hyped to go even though I'm only competing in 3x3 hahah.


----------



## big_moe5 (Aug 13, 2016)

does anyone wanna buy maru from me 4.00 CAD for 10cc (almost half as much as cubingoutloud) if you want to buy a bottle please give me your FULL name amount you want (only 4 in stock) and where you will buy it (Exp. outside the comp, in inside and ETC) remember if your going to by maru from me and not cubingoutloud you will be saving 2 dollars (CAD).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2016)

ok i have 1 bottle i'll sell it for 3.95 any takers


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 16, 2016)

Schedule.


----------

